# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Dear Miss Fairy

## *Cute_Fairy*

Dear Miss Fairy

How do your wings go?

you fly up high to down below

you have little wings that go so far

you can turn a bike

into a Big shiny car

Your eyes are so small

But still work good

you can turn a school boy

into Robbing hood

Dear miss fairy take me with you

I want to do things like you do.

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

For my Mum~~~~~~~~~~~

I don't know  how to start this.

I might start it with a kiss.

I know one thing  that is true.

I really really  love you.

One day your going to know it.

Because i am going to show it.

I love  you with all my heart .

To  understand  this it is not very hard.

----------


## Albioni

The frog and the fairy



There was a little fairy and

beautiful was she, 

She met up with the biggest frog, 

youd ever hope to see.

She climbed upon his back and then 

he made off with a leap, and

then the poor sweet fairy landed

In a crumpled heap!

She got right up, Brushed down her dress and

Straightened up her wings, then 

Marched right up to that green frog to

Tell him a few things.

He said, Look, if you kiss me,

Youll see a prince appear, but

What she did, she just took aim  and

Kicked him up the rear!  :)     _and that's the attitude a cute_fairy should have_

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Second World War~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Man fighting for the war

people surviving like the poor

Adolf Hittler throwing bombs 

Children wishing they had magic wands

Soldiars fighting for freedom

Women wishing they wouldn't be them

By Leli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mr_Right

Not bad Leli first time I acctually read your poems.

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

My Dad~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My Dad is very funny
Hi calls me sweet honey

My Dad is my sunshine 
We get along together very fine

My Dad drives me to the beach
when we at a party he always does a speech

My dad embarrasses me sometimes
as his english is not fine

My Dad makes a lot of mistakes 
when we together ice skate

My Dad byes a lot of sweets for me
he gets in trouble with mum as you can see

My Dad cant wait for fathers day
just me and him out to play

My Dad is the best
all of my poems make him have a rest

My Dad I will promise to do
a hundred poems for you.

By Leli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Mum You Keep me..........:*djallush 

You are the best Mum

I have ever seen

You keep me healthy

and very clean

When ever Im in trouble

You worn me about it

You keep me safe And very fit

You teach me about everything

you make me fill like i am a King

When I need help

Your there for me

You are speciale

that everyone should see

By Leli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Very Urgent Note to My Brother and My Sister..........:^lulja4

STOP  Telling me what to do
Just because I am smaller than you

STOP Telling me you have to go to bed
Because I want to watch TV with you till late

STOP Kissing me so much everyday
I am a human not your game to play

STOP Complaining to Mummy for mess I have done and everything
because i am a little not very big

STOP Buying suitcases with keys
to hide things from me

STOP Please Sister complaining about me using your lipstick
because I want to be pretty at the party and dance and sing

STOP  Sister calling me come on Marinela
I want to play with you, dressing up like Cinderella

STOP Dont mess with me i am begging you
If not Im calling the police to tell you what to do.
:-ime

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

It is Easter time~~~~~~~~~ :^lulja3 


Who is that person?
That put chocolate on the floor
And chocolate finger prints on the door
There are chocolate eggs all over the place
On my finger on my face.

I must find out what time of the year it is
I am going to ask my sister Liz
She told me it's the time of the year 
When new life began
We call it Easter time.

Winter has past
new life just risen
At Easter I climbed up a big hill
To pick up for my Mum
a Yellow daffodil.

Lots of things grow in spring
All the birds begin to sing
When leaves begin to grow
and flowers begin to show.

By Leli~~~~~:p

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Give me Money Tooth Fairy!!


When my teeth fall out

I put them under my pillow

I wait for the teeth fairy  to come , you know

The teeth fairy comes in the middle of the night

She cant put the money there

If I hold the pillow very tight

So I have to put my head on my pillow very light

She can put the money very easy, Am I right?

The teeth fairy was nice to me

I was nice to her when she gives me money

By Leli~~~

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

~~~~My  Picnic~~~~~

Today I went on a picnic and sat under the tree

I got a drink for my friend and me

I've had in my bag Sandwiches bananas,yogurt and cheese

My friend asked me Do you have chocolate with you please.

Me and my friend,just us two

I said to here a bite for me a bite for you

Me and my friend had a great day

We ate our food and got a chance to play

~~~~By Leli~~~~

----------


## Clauss

diar cute_fairy : anfortunali ui hav tu inform ju dhat dhere iz no sac thing az dhe tuth-feri. dherefor, in dhe midst of the aftershok cozed by dhis releveishon u maijt wuonna consider jor laife thiori, espesialli the "talent for poetri" part end hau it aplais tu ju. kip ap dhe gud wuork. peace

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

> diar cute_fairy : anfortunali ui hav tu inform ju dhat dhere iz no sac thing az dhe tuth-feri. dherefor, in dhe midst of the aftershok cozed by dhis releveishon u maijt wuonna consider jor laife thiori, espesialli the "talent for poetri" part end hau it aplais tu ju. kip ap dhe gud wuork. peace


Well when my tooth came out i got money this is so true.......~~~~~

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

~~~~My Life!!~~~~~

I am Marinela.

This is all about my life and me.

I left my God Mother when i was three.

But that is not  all its just began.

I left my Nan when I was  about one.

I miss my Nanny and Granddad a lot.

And sometimes I dream about them.

Kissing me good night in my little baby coat.

I need my Nanny and Granddad.

more then they need me.

We love eachother as you can see.

I have got a brother and sister too.

they love my Nanny and granddad like I do!! 

`~`~By  Leli~`~`~ :@ff  :syze  :rolleyes:

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

> diar cute_fairy : anfortunali ui hav tu inform ju dhat dhere iz no sac thing az dhe tuth-feri. dherefor, in dhe midst of the aftershok cozed by dhis releveishon u maijt wuonna consider jor laife thiori, espesialli the "talent for poetri" part end hau it aplais tu ju. kip ap dhe gud wuork. peace


Do you believe me now?

IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME THE TOOTH_FAIRY WILL NOT GIVE YOU MONEY
And I will not talk to you anymore
 :^lulja3  :^gg  :@ff

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

~~~My Birthday~~~~

Today is my birthday
sun was very shiny and bright
I was very HAPPY!!!!!!!
Because my brother bought me a brand-new bike

Today is my birthday
And I didnt want to go to school
But my father said you have to
I 'promise tomorrow Ill drive to the seaside
just me and you'

Today is my birthday
And my Mummy  made a cake
that was so yum yumy
I ate so much it hurt my Tammy

Today is my birthday
Me and my Sister went out to play
and she sang to me 
Happy Birthday!

~~~By Leli~~~~

 :@ff  :rolleyes:  :^gg

----------


## Clauss

Happi berthdei Cutie. Ai du beliv ju nau. Ai rilli du. dhe gai nekst dor haz bin stiling mai mani. :^gg 
Olso, ai apoloxhais for biing e chip a###ole in mai koment, espesialli for dhe talent part. 
ic rilli nan of mai biznes/a'm not kualifaid  tu jadge.  great heart must be acknowledged. take care.  :) peace.

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

> Happi berthdei Cutie. Ai du beliv ju nau. Ai rilli du. dhe gai nekst dor haz bin stiling mai mani. :^gg 
> Olso, ai apoloxhais for biing e chip a###ole in mai koment, espesialli for dhe talent part. 
> ic rilli nan of mai biznes/a'm not kualifaid  tu jadge.  great heart must be acknowledged. take care.  :) peace.


Well good I can talk to you
AND you spelled most words RONG


Thank you for saying happy birthday
      :U

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

~~~~When I went to the park one day~~~~~


When I went to the park one day

With my friend so we can play

I fell over and bumped my head

So I went to the hospital instead

there was blood all over my face 

I tripped over Because of my show lace

In the park the ambulance came

The man inside asked me for my name

They put me in the ambulance van

they cool me up with a little fan

The ambulance went very fast

I left the park and everything in the past

The ambulance made a fanny noise

but inside I can play with some toys

the doctor said I have to do a x ray

After that Ive got chance to play

My brother come and started to cry

He said to me o why o why

I got out of hospital very happily

because my head was fine you see.

~~~~~By Leli~~~~~



:^mos                               :-dac                                         :@dd

----------


## Mr_Right

Hey I really like your poems but I think this one was the best  ~~~~When I went to the park one day~~~~~
one question, are you sure you didn't let go of the swing at that time, because you wanted to fly???
keep writing sweety

----------

